# Saab going out of business?



## Nick (Dec 21, 2011)

http://bottomline.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/12/21/9586225-a-sad-end-to-saabs-story

That sucks. I've been driving for Saabs for about 10 years now, love the cars. Fun, refined, spirited drive. Turbo always a blast. And I've always thought good looking, even in the hatchback days. 



Sucks if you just bought one as well - they are apparently suspending warranty service. 

Although... possibly some great deals on Saabs.


----------



## Nick (Dec 21, 2011)

Example: 



> 2011 9-5 AERO V6 300 HP WAS $51385.00 NOW $35385.00
> 
> 2011 9-5 PREMIUM TECH PACKAGE WAS $46655.00 NOW $30655.00
> 
> ...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 21, 2011)

had a 2000 93SE. loved it while i had it.


----------



## Nick (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm still driving my 2003 9-3 Vector... the top model with the tighter suspension, 17" wheels, love that car. It has 170k on it though now and it's starting to get wonky


----------



## Glenn (Dec 21, 2011)

Bummer to see them go under. It looked like they had a fe shots of coming back, but it never panned out. 

Here's an odd view. In way, it's good for the reputation.  The company wasn't bought out and made into something very unSaabish.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 21, 2011)

It's GMs fault they are going out of business. Seems they are using some proprietary technology that belongs to GM and GM won't let it get sold to China and the Chinese are the only folks interested in buying the brand.


----------



## HD333 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have had an on again off again love affair with SAABS, owned 5 ranging from late 80's 900 hatchback to a more recent 9-5 wagon with a few 9-3's  thrown in for good measure.  Most have ended badly with my wallet and bank account lighter as a result.
When they are running well they are great, gotta love that turbo spooling up, when they are not they are a nightmare.
Maybe SAAB fading away into the sunset is a good thing as I won't be tempted again.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 21, 2011)

Argghhh !!!  Love my 2007 9.3 Sport combi  white leather Blue outside  33k , gets mid 30's on the road . Had a "03  9.3 and a "92  900 turbo  great cars.

Ill keep my 07 -- b damned if i'll trade it for the 12.6 they'll give me 

Farking GM ------------------they suck , it'll B a cold day in hell b 4 i ever buy a GM product after they screwed this deal up


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 21, 2011)

I had a SAAB, soobed all the way to the bank with it!
Repair bills were ridiculous, but other then that i liked it. Easy to see why people either loved or hated them. It really had a nice solid ride. No problem with front wheel drive torque steer. Seats had nice comfortable flat backs, none of those irritating lumbar humps that designers think we need which make me squirm and want to get the heck out of the car within the first five minutes of travel. Would've bought another if i didn't get reamed every time it required servicing. It's a shame GM couldn't turn things around for Saab.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 22, 2011)

Rag on GM all you guys want. However, if it wasn't for them, this thread would have been created years ago. GM's infusion of cash kept Saab going. Without GM, Saab would have shut its doors somewhere between 1990 and 2000.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 22, 2011)

No doubt, GM was both the savior and the destroyer of Saab. Too bad, really- such an iconic brand for so long. Question is, who owns the name now, and how long before they resurrect it, out from under all the old debts and obligations?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 22, 2011)

GM Still sux


----------



## janski (Dec 24, 2011)

this is just " saab"' story. loved the rag tops


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 24, 2011)

it's a shame really. 
I just watched an episode of "Wheeler Dealers". They bought a nice 2002 Saab 9-3 Turbo Convertible. I always liked those cars but never owned one. 

My boss has been driving Saabs for the last 20 years. He's gotten at least 250,000 miles out of each of them. The last one he just donated that was still runnign fine had just shy of 400,000 miles on it with many original parts like the turbo, exhaust and clutch.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 25, 2011)

Nick said:


> Sucks if you just bought one as well - they are apparently suspending warranty service.
> 
> Although... possibly some great deals on Saabs.


Saab has been on the hook for two years now. Anyone who bought a Saab these past two years was rolling the dice big time on the company staying in business. Surprised they lasted this long.

Even a good deal on a Saab would likely still be over priced. When I was car shopping, I dismissed them out of hand for price to value. They are very expensive cars and the expense is lifelong due to lack of fuel efficiency. I doubt the repairs are cheap either.


----------



## janski (Dec 25, 2011)

a lot of saab owners did their own repairs, It was part of the culture to owning saabs


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks like some Saab dealers are really discounting these things, not a local dealer but still $19k off.
http://www.saabnortholmsted.com/snap-up-a-saab.htm

Would you guys buy one knowing there is no warranty?


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like some Saab dealers are really discounting these things, not a local dealer but still $19k off.
> http://www.saabnortholmsted.com/snap-up-a-saab.htm
> 
> Would you guys buy one knowing there is no warranty?



Yes, if the price was right.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 12, 2012)

we recently bought a new 2012 Kia Sorento. If I could have found a 9-4X for a killer deal I'd think long and hard about it.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> Yes, if the price was right.



The price would have to be very right.

Even the ones you quoted earlier brought it down from laughable to slightly overpriced.  Throw away the warranty, and they're going to have a hard time selling anything.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 13, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> The price would have to be very right.
> 
> Even the ones you quoted earlier brought it down from laughable to slightly overpriced.  Throw away the warranty, and they're going to have a hard time selling anything.



That's the biggest thing...the warranty. Also, getting parts. Cars that are a few years old won't have problem; they'll be parts in the pipeline. Since they just stopped production of the newer cars, there's not going to be a hell of a lot of replacement parts. Godforbid you need something like a transmission.


----------



## Nick (Jan 13, 2012)

If you can get a Saab Aero, new, for < $20k, that's a damn good deal. you would pay $32, 33 for them before. 

My Saab 9-3 Vector, has now 172k, bought it used at 4k with CPO 100k b2b warranty. I used the warranty probably three or four times for small stuff. Had I had to pay out of pocket, it probably would have cost me $1k in repairs in the first 100k that the warranty covered. 

That said, if you get a lemon on accident, or the engine goes or something, then yeah.. you are pretty screwed.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 13, 2012)

I wouldn't be too worried about the parts, hell I think you can still readily get parts for a Delorean. Getting a lemon would be the biggest problem.


----------



## jaja111 (Jan 13, 2012)

A S(L)aab? With no warranty? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

I know the jury is generally out on the reliability of Saabs. Many many owners claim utter indestructibility for hundreds of thousands of miles and it leaves me confused because many dealers I have business with bemoan the Saab (not so affectionately known as the slob) for constant mechanical issues that are excruciatingly expensive to fix. Parts are not cheap and these cars are quirky requiring a very good shop manual or an actual Saab tech. However I do know owners that like to work on their Saabs. I see a lot of Saab owners quickly become Saab enthusiasts.

Its a shame, regardless of actual reliability, to see a brand as recognizable and loved bite the dust.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I wouldn't be too worried about the parts, hell I think you can still readily get parts for a Delorean. Getting a lemon would be the biggest problem.



Sure, you can get parts for anything...at a price.  Don't expect to be able to waltz into your local Autozone.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I wouldn't be too worried about the parts, hell I think you can still readily get parts for a Delorean. Getting a lemon would be the biggest problem.



Know any good sources?  I've got one at home that I'm working on.  It's got this part behind the seats that looks like a box with a few tubes in it that form a Y.  I don't know exactly what it's called, but I think it's some sort of capacitor.  Mine doesn't seem to work, and I'm having a hell of a time finding a replacement...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Know any good sources?  I've got one at home that I'm working on.  It's got this part behind the seats that looks like a box with a few tubes in it that form a Y.  I don't know exactly what it's called, but I think it's some sort of capacitor.  Mine doesn't seem to work, and I'm having a hell of a time finding a replacement...



http://store.delorean.com/


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 13, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> http://store.delorean.com/



Would a Flux Capacity be considered a Performance Part?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Know any good sources?  I've got one at home that I'm working on.  It's got this part behind the seats that looks like a box with a few tubes in it that form a Y.  I don't know exactly what it's called, but I think it's some sort of capacitor.  Mine doesn't seem to work, and I'm having a hell of a time finding a replacement...



I'll need the part number


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Know any good sources?  I've got one at home that I'm working on.  It's got this part behind the seats that looks like a box with a few tubes in it that form a Y.  I don't know exactly what it's called, but I think it's some sort of capacitor.  Mine doesn't seem to work, and I'm having a hell of a time finding a replacement...



unless you have a time machine to head back to 1984, finding that part probably isn't going to happen


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 13, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> unless you have a time machine to head back to 1984, finding that part probably isn't going to happen



If he had the part, he could go get the replacement, but he wouldn't need the part.

Man, those time travel paradoxes are a bitch.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 13, 2012)

probably why Delorean went out of business


----------



## Nick (Jan 13, 2012)

A family friend of my in-laws owns a delorean, the gullwing doors are still pretty cool


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 13, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> probably why Delorean went out of business



Well, that and blow..


----------



## Glenn (Jan 13, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Well, that and blow..



He was framed!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> http://store.delorean.com/



Yeah, I couldn't find it there either.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2012)

Actually Delorean is looking to make a bit of a comeback...

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/10/19/new-delorean-electric-version_n_1019222.html


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Actually Delorean is looking to make a bit of a comeback...
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/10/19/new-delorean-electric-version_n_1019222.html



This time with hookers, too.


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Actually Delorean is looking to make a bit of a comeback...
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/10/19/new-delorean-electric-version_n_1019222.html



Interesting. I recently saw an episode of 'Wheeler Dealers" where they came to the US and bought a used Delorean and shipped it back to the UK and restored it for a profit. On the show they visited the "new" Delorean company in the USA  who bought all existing inventory. They noted that many parts are still available because 35,000 sets of parts were originally ordered by the factory but only about 15,000 cars were built. They should be able to make many electric versions if anyone wants to buy them.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 2, 2013)

Back from the dead! http://money.cnn.com/2013/12/02/autos/saab-93-production-restarts/index.html?iid=HP_LN


----------



## Nick (Dec 2, 2013)

Interesting. 

I find the new company's naming funny:



> Saab's new owner is National Electric Vehicle Sweden, a Chinese-run company


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 2, 2013)

Nick said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I find the new company's naming funny:



It's majority owned by a city, no less. If they can put together an electric version, that would be kind of cool.


----------

